# The Sound of Music



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2004)

For those interested in the real-life story behind The Sound of Music, check out this website: http://www.trappfamily.com/history.html

For those interested in the New Von Trapp Family Singers (ie., the great-grandchildren of Captain Von Trapp), check out this: http://en.panoramatours.com/soundofmusic/newsingers.htm


----------



## Reformingstudent (Dec 26, 2004)

Did you see the Von Trapp Great grand kids on the Fox morning show the other day? 
I bought the Sound of Music DVD last Christmas for my wife as she had never seen it before and she instantly fell in love with it. We have watched it at least once or twice a month since.  great movie.

[Edited on 27-12-2004 by Keylife_fan]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 27, 2004)

NEVER SAW IT BEFORE....(GASP!!)

It's an (believe or not) American Tradition!

"a boy and a girl and a loney goat yodole yodoalehihoo...ohh, mamama"


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 27, 2004)

> "SOMETHING GOOD"
> 
> For here you are, standing there, loving me, Whether or not you should
> So somewhere in my youth or childhood
> ...



Works theology.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> > "SOMETHING GOOD"
> ...



Well, Maria came out of a nunnery, after all! 

Yep, no doubt this song reflects an errant view of human nature. "I Have Confidence" is in a similar vein. But most of the others are not (too) objectionable, and show the musical genius of Rogers and Hammerstein. My favorite song from the movie is Edelweiss. We sing it to our children before bedtime.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 27, 2004)

Edelweiss makes me cry, almost. Especially when Captain Von Trapp cannot even get the words out because they mean so much to him.

The man alone on stage defying the might of Nazi tyrrany. Poignant and pertient - not all Austrians welcomed the German invasion.

I knew a wonderful Austrian lady who was a jew, and was sent to the UK by her parents for safety with her sister. Her parents were never heard from again, but she was converted and loved the true Messiah. She had no family after her sister died, and she became a part of our family in her later years.

Dunno why i say all this, but its just that The Sound of Music may be corny or laughable to some, but I think it represents something real and worth remembering (old 'Auntie' Elsa's entire life was stolen by Hitler), and what I have just related reminds us of God's providential purposes - she now reigns with Him.



[Edited on 27-12-2004 by JonathanHunt]

[Edited on 27-12-2004 by JonathanHunt]


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 27, 2004)

I, too, love the movie. Von Trapp was a real hero. His family gave up a great deal to remain true to their convictions. And don't let the movies 'theology' paint him with its brush. From what I've read he was a very devout man who believed in a Soveriegn Lord.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2005)

The 40th anniversary _Sound of Music_ DVD is scheduled to be released today (November 15).


----------



## dswatts (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The 40th anniversary _Sound of Music_ DVD is scheduled to be released today (November 15).



I saw that...I definitely plan to get that one! SOM ranks up there in my top 3 movies of all time.

Dwayne


----------



## JohnV (Nov 15, 2005)

Sound of Music is the very first movie I ever saw in a theatre. 

At my weekly sing-a-longs, I have included Edelweiss in the music, and it is requested just about every time. Most of them stand up, put their arms around one another, and sing the song along with the guitar. I try to do it just like on the Sound of Music. It's a highlight for them.


----------



## piningforChrist (Nov 15, 2005)

> Edelweiss makes me cry, almost. Especially when Captain Von Trapp cannot even get the words out because they mean so much to him.
> 
> The man alone on stage defying the might of Nazi tyrrany. Poignant and pertient - not all Austrians welcomed the German invasion.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mr. Hunt.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2005)

Maria: Where the Lord closes a door, somewhere He opens a window.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 19, 2006)

[video=youtube;noYLymqxloY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noYLymqxloY[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2006)

"When you know the notes to sing,
You can sing most anything."


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 23, 2006)

Andrew, you know I can appreciate that!  

Hmm, let me see -

do do sol mi do do mi re
mi sol fa re me do
mi sol fa mi do do mi re
mi sol fa re me do

Hey that works!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2006)

Do, a deer, a female deer
Re, a drop of golden sun
Mi, a name I call myself
Fa, a long long way to run
So, a needle pulling thread
La, a note to follow so
Ti, a drink with jam and bread
That will bring us back to Do
Do, Re, Mi, Fa, So, La, Ti, Do


----------



## turmeric (Dec 24, 2006)

Are those Greek names for the notes? Good ol' Pythagoras!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 24, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The 40th anniversary _Sound of Music_ DVD is scheduled to be released today (November 15).



When the late film critic Pauline Kael was just beginning her career, she worked for Redbook (or one of those other, similar wimmin's magazines). One of her first published reviews was of "The Sound of Music". She referred to it in her review as "The Sound of Mucus". She was fired.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 24, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Well, Maria came out of a nunnery, after all!



Little known fact: they're called "nuns" as a constant reminder as to how much sex they're allowed to have. 

Spoken like the true ex-Catholic that I am (last time inside a Catholic church: 1970).


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 25, 2006)

turmeric said:


> Are those Greek names for the notes? Good ol' Pythagoras!


 
No, deer, that's

c^2 = a^2 + b^2


----------

